
The Crazy Upgradeable Laptop – Panasonic Toughbook 55 Showcase - bane
https://youtu.be/x7rt6BZYscs
======
ThePowerOfFuet
If I could run Linux on it with support for all the hardware, I'd buy it in a
heartbeat.

Unfortunately, I think it's Windows-only.

~~~
trepanne
"Business rugged" Toughbooks have been my Linux platform of choice for over a
decade. They are fantastic; the hardware support is great. Posting this right
now from one running Arch.

